
Research groundwork being laid for Nanocrystal Powered Machine Learning Device - codeisawesome
https://phys.org/news/2017-08-ai-implications-groundwork-machine-learning-device.html
======
codeisawesome
Every passing minute it feels like the ground is shifting ever faster beneath
our feet. A breakthrough to win all breakthroughs - just one more innovation
away, in the ultimate winner-take-all situation.

